# Show us pictures of your wildlife ponds!



## LukeRutherford (Jun 15, 2010)

Can I see pictures of your wildlife pond's and maybe some of the residents in it 

thanks.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

]


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

That's a big pond :lol:


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

This is my fav. picture from my local Nature reserve lake. I don't have any photos of the whole place to hand.









I used to have some ponds in my garden, but we moved and now we're in a rented house so can't dig up the garden to put a pond in without permission. Maybe one day!


----------

